# New From Seal Beach



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* SelkirkBaldy. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## SelkirkBaldy (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Roofy49 (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to AT from the other coast!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## SelkirkBaldy (Nov 24, 2008)

Roofy49 said:


> Welcome to AT from the other coast!


The other coast is where I'm from originally, just south of Albany NY. Lot more deer back there than there are out here in SoCal!


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*welcome*

You are now from my home town running grounds. It was great to grow up there, years ago


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:

And glad to have you back into archery.


----------



## BowtechAlly563 (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT:rockband:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Jungwirth3 (Sep 19, 2016)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> :welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


Hello


----------



## Jungwirth3 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hey


----------



## Jungwirth3 (Sep 19, 2016)

How are you


----------

